# Bikertreffen 2006 im Harz (Bad Harzburg)



## Tatze83 (28. Mai 2006)

Geplant ist die Tour "H3" (Radau Wasserfall-Trail, 537 Hm, 21,0 km) der Volksbank-Arena-Harz . Es soll keine Tour nach dem Motto -schneller, höher, weiter- werden, sondern ein gemühtlicher wirklich einfach für jeden Flachlandfahrer zu schaffender Ausflug mit anschließender Einkehr im Biergarten wo dann ausnahmsweise mal nicht auf die isotonische Flüssignahrung bestanden wird ;-)

Treffpunkt:
17. Juni 2006 um 11 Uhr am Bahnhof Bad Harzburg.


----------



## bosc28 (29. Mai 2006)

hi tatze83
muss man sich da irgendwie anmelden oder kann man einfach vorbei kommen?
klingt nämlich sehr interresant...und ich wär dann glatt dabei...

gruß fireflash


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatze83 (29. Mai 2006)

eine anmeldung ist immer besser, damit man notfalls auf einige leute noch warten kann falls sie sich verspäten. 
hier kannst du dich anmelden

wär aber cool, wenn du mitkommst


----------



## LB2 (30. Mai 2006)

Mein Abitur liegt schon ein paar Jahre zurück.
Ist das trotzdem was für mich?
Mit welchen Bikes fahrt ihr, habe nur ein Hardtail XC Feile oder ein Freerider.

Gruss LB2


----------



## BikeTiefling (30. Mai 2006)

Klingt gut ich versuche mir die Zeit zu nehmen. Termin ist vorgemerkt!
*LB2* Hardtail

Gruß
BT


----------



## bosc28 (30. Mai 2006)

ich fahre auch nur n hardtail...werde aber höchstwahrscheinlich auch mitfahren...

@tatze83 anmelden werde ich mich dann demnächst, frage nur noch n kumpel ob er bog hat mitzukommen....


gruß fireflash


----------



## bosc28 (30. Mai 2006)

so hab mich dann doch schon angemeldet...
wir sehen uns dann am 17..ich freu mich...

gruß alex


----------



## Tatze83 (30. Mai 2006)

LB2 schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Abitur liegt schon ein paar Jahre zurück.
> Ist das trotzdem was für mich?
> Mit welchen Bikes fahrt ihr, habe nur ein Hardtail XC Feile oder ein Freerider.
> 
> Gruss LB2




jede altersklasse ist willkommen.

ich fahr auch mit nem hardtail. die strecke ist auch eher gemühtlich. lt. meinem tourbook hat die tour folgenden charakter:



> Single-Trail Passage mit Tragestrecke zum Radauer Wasserfall, viele Wanderer, Spielplatz am Radauer Wasserfall!, kurzer, steiler Anstieg hinter Radauer Wasserfall, Bundesstraßenquerung!, sonst lockere Tour über Schotterwege und Asphalt, Steinbruch-Straße mit LKW-Verkehr, anspruchsvolle Abfahrt mit 3 Single-Trail Passagen im letzten Drittel der Tour


----------



## [email protected] (31. Mai 2006)

Ui...noch ein Sebastian ;D....hallo  ...


Nabend erstmal....

Ich werd dann zusammen mit FireFlash auftauchen.......freu mich schon


MfG Basti


----------



## [email protected] (4. Juni 2006)

wasn mit euch los?


----------



## Tatze83 (5. Juni 2006)

Alex-X-Projekt schrieb:
			
		

> wasn mit euch los?



sind alle am trainieren  und nicht mehr in der lage hier was zu schreiben    


so langsam kommen in mein postfach auch die anmeldungen reingeflattert. wird auf jeden fall ein netter ausflug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bosc28 (8. Juni 2006)

hi
wie viele sind wir denn jetzt schon?

gruß alex


----------



## bosc28 (12. Juni 2006)

hi zusammen...
ich wollte nur bekannt geben, dass wir erst um 11.11 uhr am bahnhof bad harzburg sein können...da die züge nicht anders fahren...
ich hoffe das wird bis samstag noch gelesen...und das dann halt kurz gewartet wird...
thx und gruß alex


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2006)

Morgen...Meldet euch mal wieder


----------



## trailstyla (15. Juni 2006)

Mahlzeit!

Klingt gut, ich glaube ich werde mich auch dazu aufraffen. Wollte am WE eh ne nette Runde irgendwo durchn Harz drehen. Wenn ich weiß daß ich das am Sonntag zeitlich hinkriege werde mich bis dahin anmelden. Mal schaun vielleicht kann ich noch nen Kumpel motivieren...


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juni 2006)

Nabend!

Ich wollt mal fragen, ob jemand am Samstag eine Pumpe für die Federgabel mitbringen könnte...Weil ich hab eine solche Pumpe noch nicht aus Geldmangel aber ich bräuchte Druck um vernünftig fahren zu können...
Und geht das denn jetzt endgültig klar?...Oder gibt es änderungen?...Weil es gibt hier keine Neuigkeiten, da sich ja irgendwie keiner hier meldet ...

Gruß Basti


----------



## BikeTiefling (16. Juni 2006)

Meldung!

*[email protected]* Nein eine solche Pumpe hab ich auch nicht, aber mitfahren werde ich also bist du nicht allein!

*Tatze83* Mich würde auch mal der aktuelle Stand interesieren. Momentan richte ich mich auf Abfahrt 11:11 - 11:15 am Bahnhof ein ?!?

Gruß
BT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crasher-mike (16. Juni 2006)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wollt mal fragen, ob jemand am Samstag eine Pumpe für die Federgabel mitbringen könnte...Weil ich hab eine solche Pumpe noch nicht aus Geldmangel aber ich bräuchte Druck um vernünftig fahren zu können...
> 
> Gruß Basti



fahr doch einfach zu teo in der helmstedter straße und frag, ob du mal pumpen darfst.


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juni 2006)

Stimmt hätte ich machen können x]...Nu isses zu spät^^...Meldet euch mal wegen morgen...


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2006)

Und falls doch noch jemand eine Pumpe für die Gabel hat...Bringt die mal bitte mit ;D


----------



## BikeTiefling (17. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Gut gemischte Gruppe, kein Stress, schöner Single-Trail, war eine richtig lustige Runde. Wenn eine Wiederholung angesetzt ist versuch ich mir die Zeit zu nehmen dabei zu sein.
Habt ihr den Nachmittag noch in der Pizzeria ausklingen lassen?
Wir sind dann zum Molkenhaus hochgekurbelt und haben uns ein bisschen Downhill und Trail das Eckertal runter gegönnt.

Gruß
BT


----------



## [email protected] (17. Juni 2006)

Nabend, 

jawoll...hat sehr viel SpaÃ gemacht...Die Pizza gab es fÃ¼r 5â¬ (JEDE PIZZA)...und hat dazu noch sehr gut geschmeckt...und war auch schÃ¶n groÃ^^...Zwei von uns haben sich dann auch gleich zwei pizzen bestellt  ...Nachdem dann der Sebastian nach hause ist, sind wir dann nochmal eine zweite Tour gefahren ;D


----------



## bosc28 (18. Juni 2006)

hoi

dem muss ich mich voll und ganz anschließen...war ein super tag und die touren waren auch geil!!! 
über eine wiederholung würde ich mich auch sehr freuen...müsste dann halt nur hier irgendwo bekannt gegeben werden...

gruß alex


----------



## BikeTiefling (18. Juni 2006)

Salve,

der harte Kern war ja noch auf dem Brocken gestern!?!
Da treffe ich heute, bei meiner Feierabendrunde an der Talsperre, einen Biker der mit Euch??? zurück nach Harzburg gefahren ist.
Verdammt wir hätten nicht direkt nach dem Trail den Heimweg antreten sollen!

Gruß
BT


----------



## [email protected] (19. Juni 2006)

Ich will nur endlich mal die Bilder haben...;D....Und die Videos erst...Sind bestimmt geil ;D


----------



## BikeTiefling (28. Juni 2006)

Hallo Leute,

voraussichtlich fahre ich Freitag (vor dem Deutschlandspiel ;-) noch eine Runde.
Ca. 14:00 Uhr, z.B. das Ilsetal hoch zum Brocken. Falls noch jemand Lust auf Bewegung vor dem Fernsehabend hat möge er sich melden.

Gruß
BT


----------

